# Malmö, the new Hyllie skyline



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Hyllie is a modern area in the South of Malmö, near Öresundsbron that leads to Copenhagen. 20 years ago only the Ufo like Hylie water tower was there but many new highrises and othe larger buildings pop up every year. Emporia, one of Scandinavia's largest mall that won many architecture prices, Malmö Arena and Malmö's 2nd largest skyscraper, The Point is situated there. One could of course wish they where taller but this is Sweden after all, and there is a bigger skyline in central Malmö/West Harbour.
I took these pics with my smartphone this evening, hence the quality.


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

The latest highrise above.


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)




----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)




----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Taken from a other angle one week ago with The Point dominating the skyline.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photos from Malmo


----------

